# Galaxy Ace vs Galaxy S vs Wildfire S: welches nehmen????



## der_yappi (3. Juni 2011)

Ich bin iM auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für mein Nokia 5800 XM
Dieses hat bis jetzt gute Dienste geleistet, kommt aber allmählich nicht mit meinen Bedürfnissen mit.

In letzter Zeit vermisse ich einen guten Kalender, vor allem einen den ich mit meinem Google-Kalender synchronisieren und abrufen kann.
Kann das 5800 schon mal nicht.
Das resistive Touchscreen-Display löst zwar gut auf (besser wie Wildfire S und Galaxy ACE), kommt aber was die Farben betrifft nicht mit.

Und wie es in der Titelleiste schon steht, habe ich mir schon ein paar neue Modelle überlegt.

Samsung Galaxy ACE
oder
Galaxy S (9003)
oder
HTC Wildfire S
oder
(evtl noch Motorola DEFY)

Vom Preis liegen alle zwischen 200,- und 300,-€uro
Mehr sollte es vom Preis nicht sein
Ich brauche das Handy NICHT zum zocken
Ich bin kein App-Fanatiker

Auf was ich Wert lege:


Akku / Ausdauer (mein 5800 hält so ca 5 Tage)
Bluetooth (es sollte ohne Probleme mit der FSE in meinem Ibiza FR [Baureihe 6J] funktionieren, also Sprachwahl über die FSE *MUSS!* funktionieren)
Android-Handy (KEIN bada, Symbian auch nicht mehr, erst recht kein iOS)
Musikplayer schön und gut (im 5800 läuft der sehr gut, wird aber nicht mehr so häufig genutzt wie früher)
Navi wäre schön (wenns ne Onboard-Lösung wie OVI-Maps von Nokia gibt auch gut - wenn jmd ne andere Lösung hat, zB ein App o.ä weiß, bitte dazu schreiben)
Speichererweiterung über micro-SD-Karte
Alltags tauglich (also kein riesiges Gerät was nicht in die Hosentasche passt)
Guter Empfang / gute Verständigung
WiFi für zu Hause
gute Verarbeitung
Updates vom Hersteller
PC Software (andocken des Handys am PC, leichtes verwalten von Kontakten)
Es *MUSS!* mit _MyPhonebook_ von T-Mobile kompatibel sein!
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Hooby2011 (3. Juni 2011)

Hi,
die frage stell ich mir auch welches ich nehmen soll (HTC oder ACE). Ich hab mich für das HTC Wildfire S entschieden, da es wohl probs mit dem ACE gibt. Die haben ja den hardwarefehler (Handy stellt sich aus und wlan probs) nicht alle aber viele. Und da ich keine lust hab mir den stress zu machen falls ich so scheiss teil erwische immer hin und her zu tauschen, kommt für mich ds HTC in frage da gibs soweit ich weiss null probleme (alle foren sind leer über htc probs). Ich find das htc ist auch etwas besser verarbeitet und multitask fähiger. 
Das galaxy s soll ja auch probs haben die sind wohl aber nicht so häufig, doch ist mir 300 taken für ein handy zuviel. in einem jahr ist es eh wieder alt wie bei nem rechner und naja ich find 50€ unterschied ist schon ne menge. mögen andere nicht so sehen aber ich geh hart für mein geld arbeiten und mit 50€ kannste ne menge machen... essen, 5gramm , puff  usw... und währ kohle zu viel hat soll sich direkt ein iphone 4 kaufen find ich im ganzen am besten ist gibt keins was vom touch so geil und schnell ist nicht mal das galaxy 2, iphone ist da einfach der king, muss man denen lassen... und ein oberes mittelkalsse handy reicht vollkommen aus kannst auch sogut wie alles machen... obwohl ich erlich gesagt das ace nehmen würden wäre dieser beschissene hardwarefehler nicht...


----------



## Ezio (3. Juni 2011)

Windows Phone? Da bekommst du für den Preis schon Highend Geräte (Trophy für 200, HD7/Optimus 7 für 300)


----------



## Hooby2011 (3. Juni 2011)

windows phones sind noch was buggy würd ich von abraten liest man überall!!!


----------



## jensi251 (3. Juni 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...igation/156826-handy-smartphone-beratung.html

Genau dieselben Fragen.
Vielleicht nächstes mal ein bisschen vorher suchen?


----------



## der_yappi (3. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Windows Phone? Da bekommst du für den Preis schon Highend Geräte (Trophy für 200, HD7/Optimus 7 für 300)


Vergessen oben rein zu schreiben.
KEIN WinPhone7!



jensi251 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...igation/156826-handy-smartphone-beratung.html
> 
> Genau dieselben Fragen.
> Vielleicht nächstes mal ein bisschen vorher suchen?


Ich weiß jensi, hab mir schon ein paar Threads durchgelesen. Auch deinen.


Am Anfang war ich ja total aufs Defy fixiert.
Dann aber die teilweise recht grottigen Bewertungen bei Amazon gelesen und unschlüssig geworden.
Dann rückte das Wildfire S eher in meinen Blickwinkel. Mich hat Ende 2010 schon das normale Wildfire interessiert.
Diese Woche diverse Shops (MM / Saturn / T-Mobile) so durchkämmt und dabei das ACE und das Galaxy S entdeckt.
Die Entscheidung ist halt en bissle schwer.

Wenn ich nur nach dem Preis kucke -> Galaxy ACE
Wenn noch Design dazu kommt -> Ace oder Wildfire S, eher Wildfire S
Wenn ich noch mit P/L komme: ACE vs Galaxy S vs Wildfire S 
Das Defy ist schon so gut wie aus dem Rennen.

Das htc ist halt recht, handlich, sieht für die Größe edel aus, macht nen wertigen Eindruck und die Sense-Oberffläche sieht auch ganz gut aus.
Bei Samsung ists da schon schwerer. Das Ace und das S sehen fast identisch aus. Das S ist en bissle größer, hat mehr Leistung und ein SLCD. 
Aber brauch ich das? Das ist die blöde Frage die ich mir iM noch nicht selbst beantworten kann 
Die Samsung-Oberfläche gefällt mir auch gut. Ich hab da keine Präferenz zu Samsung oder htc was das angeht.

Darum auch dieser Thread - vlt kommen hier einfach noch ein paar Ideen dazu, die mir meine Entscheidung leichter machen können


----------



## jensi251 (3. Juni 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich weiß jensi, hab mir schon ein paar Threads durchgelesen. Auch deinen.


 
Ok, dachte du hast den nicht gesehen.
Ich stehe übrigens auch noch vor der Entscheidung Wildfire S oder Ace.


Würde aber derzeit eher das Ace nehmen, da es bessere Hardware hat (Prozessor, Grafik u.s.w)


----------



## PEG96 (3. Juni 2011)

Ich würde lieber das Wildfire nehmen, denn Sense ist deutlich besser, als das Touch wiz und bei nem smartphone macht es nunmal die Software, sieht man bei Apple hervorragend


----------



## Hooby2011 (3. Juni 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Ok, dachte du hast den nicht gesehen.
> Ich stehe übrigens auch noch vor der Entscheidung Wildfire S oder Ace.
> 
> 
> Würde aber derzeit eher das Ace nehmen, da es bessere Hardware hat (Prozessor, Grafik u.s.w)



Mit dem prozessor kommt man auf jeden klar, ich würd sagen ist wie beim rechner desto mehr apps drauf deso langsamer.
Naja es gibt halt so paar video die mir die entscheidung etwas erleichtert haben schaut mal rein 

YouTube - ‪HTC Desire S & HTC Wildfire S speed comparison test‬‏
(das HTC Desire s (gleicher prozessor wie galaxy s 1GHz) gegen HTC Wildfire S speedtest (600MHz))

YouTube - ‪HTC Wildfire S Review / Test‬‏ 
(hier sieht man auch das laut benchmark kaum unterschied zum galaxy s ist)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_526IRmLUs&NR=1
(benchmarks)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNGKO9juHKg
(multitouch)

Ich denk mal morgen hol ich mir das HTC wildfire s !!!

Wenn du das Galaxy nimmst beil dich du bekommst es diese woche noch bei media markt für 285€
hast ja dann noch 2 wochen zeit es dir zu überlegen wegen umtauschrecht


----------



## htcerox (3. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde das Samsung Galaxy S nehmen. Ich selbst hab ein DHD und im vergleich gefällt mir das Display des Galaxy mindestens genau so gut, wenn nicht noch besser. Wie es um die Disyplays der anderen Handys aussieht weis ich nicht. Aber die Farbbrillianz des Galaxy ist schon nicht schlecht ebenso ist die Auflösung gut. Designtechnisch finde ich zwar das Ace besser, aber vom Gefühl her würde ich einfach das Samsung Galaxy kaufen.


----------



## Hooby2011 (4. Juni 2011)

hab mir das htc wildfire s gekauft und kann nur sagen ich bin sowas von zufrieden, top handy...


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (4. Juni 2011)

also von den 3 genannten das galaxy S!! hat mit abstand die bester hardware!


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juni 2011)

Freakyyy2011 schrieb:


> also von den 3 genannten das galaxy S!! hat mit abstand die bester hardware!



Das das Galaxy S (i9003 NICHT i9000) die bessere Hardware hat, ist mir auch klar.

Was aber für mich  auch noch zur Debatte steht:
Die Software für den PC!

Denn mal das Handy an den PC klemmen und über die Software die Kontakte überarbeiten geht weitaus schneller als direkt am Handy...


----------



## htcerox (4. Juni 2011)

Dazu sei nur gesagt, das es im Android-Store schon soviele Apps zur Kontaktverwaltung gibt, dass du dir deinen favoriten nach der Optik aussuchen könntest...
Außerdem ist die Kontaktverwaltung über Googlemail.com sowas von gut gelungen. Da sage ich nur. Nimm das Samsung Galaxy, du würdest es bereuen es nicht getan zu haben


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juni 2011)

@McMonday:
Was für ein Handy hattest du vor deinem SGS?

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich keinen Bock habe alle Kontakte nochmal frisch einzutippen.
Mir wäre es sehr recht, wenn ich sie entweder per Bluetooth von meinem 5800 oder am PC rüberschieben kann.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (4. Juni 2011)

also ich hatte das mit dem kontakten auch mal, 

bei android hat das handy irwo ne Datei angelegt für die Kontakte die kannste einfach abspeichern z.b. auffen pc und wieder aufs handy packen !


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt schon mal meine Kontakte über die Nokia PC Suite als .csv Datei exportiert und in meinem Google-Postfach importiert.
Da muss ich noch en bisschen Feintuning machen.
Die Namen und Geburtstage hat das Google-Postfach richtig eingelesen.
Nur die Telefonnummern hat er als "Bemerkung" auf der rechten Seite und nicht als Festnetz oder Mobilnummer direkt im Kontakt drin.

Ich geh davon aus, wenn ich mir ein Android-Handy kaufe, und dies dann mit meinem Google-Konto synce, dass dann die Kontakte alle richtig übernommen werden (also von Online auf Handy)???

Nur noch überlegen wie ich das mit den SMS mache.

Und um mal noch ein kurzes Denk-Feedback zu geben:
iM schwanke ich extrem zwischen Galaxy ACE und Galaxy S (i9003)
Das Defy ist ganz draußen und das Wildfire S ist für den Preis doch etwas teuer.
So wie ich mich kenne, läuft es aufs das Galaxy S raus

Aber das ACE ist mit kanpp 225€ schon mal 60€ günstiger als das S
Wird schwierig


----------



## htcerox (4. Juni 2011)

Das S ist sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Du scheinst du mich falsch verstanden zu haben. Ich habe derzeit ein Htc Desire Hd. Davor ein Htc Desire. Beide Handys sind Top, aber die 4,3" vom DHD möchte ich einfach nicht mehr missen. Und das galaxy hat ja auch 4" von daher würde ich das schon nehmen. Dazu kommt die potetere Hardware zwischen den Kontrahenten. Ich habe bekannte, die das SGS haben deswegen kann ich dir im Vergleich zu den andern Handys absolut nur zum Samsung S raten. Wenn du den Setup vom SGS ausführst, wirst du nach deinem Google-Konto gefragt und dann werden halt alle deine Kontakte dort gesynct, wirklich easy.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Juni 2011)

Noch eine Frage an die Samsung User hier:
Wie läuft die Samsung-eigene *PC*-Software KIES bei euch?

An die htc-User:
Wie siehts in der Hinsicht bei htc aus?


Hab nämlich gehört, das die Samsung-Software grottig sein soll.
Und das bei den Handys (anders als bei anderen Android-Geräten) die Aktivierung von USB nicht in der oberen Leiste gehen soll


----------



## Ezio (6. Juni 2011)

Die Software ist bei beiden nicht besonders gut, ich würde sowas wie doubleTwist nehmen.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mir heute im MM das Galaxy SL (i9003) gekauft.
Preis war besser als Amazon und die Größe hat dann doch den Unterschied zum ACE gemacht.
Schon mal ein  Danke an die Helfer

Jetzt warten bis es geladen ist und mal kucken wie es sich schlägt.


----------



## htcerox (6. Juni 2011)

Direkt rooten und nen Custom-Rom drauf 

Kann dir falls Fragen zu dem handy oder Android auftauchen nur www.android-hilfe.de empfehlen...


----------



## jensi251 (6. Juni 2011)

Das 9003 hat aber kein s-amoled display und einen ganz anderen Prozessor. 
Deshalb ist es billiger. 
Wie teuer war es (285-290)? Bei amazon kostet es 290€. Dafür hat es auch einen anderen Prozessor und Grafik als das i9000.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juni 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Das 9003 hat aber kein s-amoled display und einen ganz anderen Prozessor.
> Deshalb ist es billiger.
> Wie teuer war es (285-290)? Bei amazon kostet es 290€. Dafür hat es auch einen anderen Prozessor und Grafik als das i9000.



Schon klar - hab ja immer die exakte Modellbezeichnung dazu geschrieben.
Beim MM hats heute 285,-€ gekostet.
Bei Amazon warens 295,-€
Das ACE lag bei ~230,- im MM (kaum Unterschied zu Amazon)


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juni 2011)

-doppelpost-


----------



## jensi251 (7. Juni 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar - hab ja immer die exakte Modellbezeichnung dazu geschrieben.
> Beim MM hats heute 285,-€ gekostet.
> Bei Amazon warens 295,-€
> Das ACE lag bei ~230,- im MM (kaum Unterschied zu Amazon)



Dann viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Handy


----------



## der_yappi (7. Juni 2011)

Folgende Situation:
Das Handy funzt einwandfrei. Auch die Kopplung mit der Bluetooth-Freisprecheinrichtung in meinem Auto geht.
Bei meinem Nokia-Handy wars so, dass ich nur die Nachnamen bei der FSE nennen musste und sagen "wählen"
Dann wurde die Verbindung aufgebaut.
Ext Anrufe zeigt die FSE mit Name an, nur rausgehend läufts nicht mehr über den Namen.
Ich vermute, das es daran liegt, dass die Kontakte als "Google-Kontakte" (importiert / gesynct mit meinem Google-Konto) im Telefon liegen.

Jetzt die vlt blöde Frage:
Kann ich diese Google-Kontakte in Telefon-Kontakte umwandeln???


----------



## jensi251 (7. Juni 2011)

Hast du vielleicht schon das Problem mit dem SOD gehabt?
Also dieses standby of Death dass das Handy sich selbstständig ausschaltet?
Da soll beim i9003 öfter vorkommen. 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (7. Juni 2011)

guck mal nach apps wie contact2sim


----------



## DrSin (7. Juni 2011)

Also seit ich das Galaxy S habe, habe ich keinen einzigen Telefonkontakt mehr, alles online bei Google und wird automatisch abgerufen, so habe ich immer alle Kontakte beisammen und muss da schon mal keine Backups machen.
Kies nutze ich nicht, hab ich noch nie gebraucht 

Custom Roms sind für das 9003 leider noch recht rar.


----------



## der_yappi (7. Juni 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Also seit ich das Galaxy S habe, habe ich keinen einzigen Telefonkontakt mehr, alles online bei Google und wird automatisch abgerufen, so habe ich immer alle Kontakte beisammen und muss da schon mal keine Backups machen.
> Kies nutze ich nicht, hab ich noch nie gebraucht
> 
> Custom Roms sind für das 9003 leider noch recht rar.


Mit CustomROMs habe ich mich noch überhaupt nicht beschäftigt.
Und was nutzen mir die Kontakte online, wenn ich dadurch meine FSE nicht mehr wie gewohnt nutzen kann?




jensi251 schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht schon das Problem mit dem SOD gehabt?
> Also dieses standby of Death dass das Handy sich selbstständig ausschaltet?
> Da soll beim i9003 öfter vorkommen.
> 
> Danke im voraus


Ich hab es ja jetzt erst einen Tag. Lade es gerade zum zweiten mal auf.
Hatte also auch noch keinen Absturz o.ä.

Nur hat sich heute Mittag die BT Verbindung Handy <-> FSE einfach so verabschiedet. BT hat sich ohne zutun abgeschaltet 
Was ich im Android-Hilfe-Forum gelesen hab:
Das selbstständige ausschalten kann davon kommen, dass man WLAN an hat und es nicht nutzt. Wenn das Handy dann in den Ruhemodus schaltet...


----------



## jensi251 (7. Juni 2011)

Könntest du den Bescheid geben sollte es mal stehenbleiben?

Danke im voraus


----------



## der_yappi (7. Juni 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Könntest du den Bescheid geben sollte es mal stehenbleiben?
> 
> Danke im voraus


 
Wenn es sich verabschiedet geb ich Bescheid


----------



## jensi251 (8. Juni 2011)

Wollte mir jetzt auch das i9003 holen und bin nach MM gegangen.
War nicht da.. Dann habe ich mir gedacht guck dir mal die anderen dort an.
Als erstes habe ich danach nach dem i9000 gesucht nur um mal zu gucken wie es ist. War auch nicht da (das neue SII übrigens auch nicht).
Dann habe ich mir das Wildfire S angeguckt ging nicht an, da der Akku leer war.
Danach habe ich mir das Omnia 7 angeguckt um wenigstens einmal ein Win7 Smartphone zu sehen, aber dies ging nicht an, schade. Von aussen sah es nämlich recht nett aus.

Bemerkenswert: Alle Iphones waren voll aufgeladen und gingen ohne Probleme

Wie ich MM hasse.


----------



## DrSin (9. Juni 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> ...
> Und was nutzen mir die Kontakte online, wenn ich dadurch meine FSE nicht mehr wie gewohnt nutzen kann?
> ...
> ...


 
Die funktioniert ganz wunderbar, von Audi über BMW zu Mercedes sowie Patroit und wie sie alle heißen...


----------

